# External 12V connector



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I want a 12v socket for the side of my MH.

Has anyone seen a good one.

I have googled but have yet to be convinced.

Be good if it was either white or small.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Only seen Dual Purpose


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Try this http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/electric/product_5623/aquaflow_plug_and_socket.aspx

or http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/electric/product_20513/single_pole_socket.aspx


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Flea Bay item 300283914535.
Fitted a very similar one. 

Was told (in no uncertain terms) that it would corrode. 
Well here we are after two years and corrosion ?, none at all.

Use it for emergency external 12 volts, and for a water pump.

Martin,
GM6VXB


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

kandsservices said:


> Try this http://www.leisureshopdirect.com/caravan/electric/product_5623/aquaflow_plug_and_socket.aspx


I looked at that one long and hard (I have a leisureshopdirect shopping basket open at the moment) but the photo isn't much good have you seen one in the flesh?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

http://www.outdoorgb.com/p/12v_h_d_16a_p_mounted_din_socket_cap/

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/12v-Power-cha...s=63&clkid=6927749826149838417#ht_1738wt_1135


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

gm6vxb said:


> Flea Bay item 300283914535.
> Fitted a very similar one.
> 
> Was told (in no uncertain terms) that it would corrode.
> ...


Yes quite like that one especially with the locking plug


----------



## kandsservices (Sep 5, 2010)

Not one with the cover dut have fitted the stainless version twice.
Kev


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I searched in vain for one so that I could just plug in my wind turbine.

It seems that none of them are long enough to go through the sidewall of a motorhome. It involves drilling a bigger hole partly through from the inside. I have to leave a locker door partially open to get the cable inside.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

747 said:


> I searched in vain for one so that I could just plug in my wind turbine.
> 
> It seems that none of them are long enough to go through the sidewall of a motorhome. It involves drilling a bigger hole partly through from the inside. I have to leave a locker door partially open to get the cable inside.


That's a good point. I'll go and look at my fridge vent and see how thick mine is.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Might be worth speaking to an Elddis dealer. My old Avantgarde 140 had a 12V socket with integrated flap (in white so matched the MH) next to the water inlet, for powering the submersible pump they supplied. Would have thought they must be available as spares.

Paul


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

29mm I think so it looks like this motorbike/marine one will do from eBay










" Socket can be fitted anywhere on the bike where you have enough room to accommodate a 29mm diameter hole and 50mm depth for the socket."


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

http://www.euro-accessoires.fr/produit.asp?id_prod=926380
I'm getting DH to fit this one for us, 
I only want the 12V 230V but cant get one with just that...


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

me0wp00 said:


> http://www.euro-accessoires.fr/produit.asp?id_prod=926380
> I'm getting DH to fit this one for us,
> I only want the 12V 230V but cant get one with just that...


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-MOTOR..._Accessories&hash=item1c19150eb3#ht_581wt_901


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not many people know this but there is a standard industrial plug/socket system for low voltages (<50V) in the same series as the familiar blue ones for 240V, yellow ones for 110V and red for 450V 3phase.

They are colour coded purple (violet).

http://docs-europe.electrocomponents.com/webdocs/0d66/0900766b80d664d8.pdf

http://uk.rs-online.com/web/search/...k&cm_sp=ProductPage-_-AlsoPurchased-_-6685367

They can handle high current - 16A.

I am somewhat amazed at the current handling claims made for most of the other 12V connectors like ciggy and the smaller DIN version.

Draw anything like the rated current for any length of time and they get quite hot.

Heat means resistance and hence voltage drop.

Volts are precious at 12V.

I have a set of the purple connectors and they are more than capable of handling the rated current with minimal voltage drop.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi Frank
Just fitted the one you are showing inside our van. Well made piece of kit. Mine came with length of flex and inline 10amp fuse.
Steve


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for that info pippin, I will check them out to see if I can get them to fit through the sidewall of my van.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

They have the same dimensions and fixings as the blue ones so if you can find a flap housing you could use that.


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CARAVAN-MOTOR..._Accessories&hash=item1c19150eb3#ht_581wt_901


I've seen this but I want the european socket, am trying to work out if the 3 pin looks like an adapter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

looks like a rubber duraplug to me so no don't think so. You could plug and adapter into it though


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Not many people know this but there is a standard industrial plug/socket system for low voltages (<50V) in the same series as the familiar blue ones for 240V, yellow ones for 110V and red for 450V 3phase.
> 
> They are colour coded purple (violet).
> 
> ...


But as a outlet for attaching a red led light and my telescope tracking system they would be overkill.

 I should have said that in my OP but several other people seem interested now. I wonder why I have never seen a std outlet like that on a motorhome.

EDit

BTW here is a link to the stuff, gm6vxb Zoro and I have been mentioning.

towzatronics store

Towzatronics std sockets etc and looms


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It definitely looks like a trailing socket cobbled into the housing with the wiring brought somehow through the rear rather than through the cable clamp inlet at the top.

I suspect it was originally designed for a Shuko socket so would be easy to replace it with a Shuko socket using existing mounting holes.

E&OE


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Would it be possible to fit an LV shuko socket to replace the fixed 230V shuko plug in a standard hookup 'socket'


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Frank, what do you mean by a LV Shuko socket?


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Frank, what do you mean by a LV Shuko socket?


the purple one which is up to 25V isn't it?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Well I've realised I've been missing this to feed my 40 litre coolbox outside when not hooked up :thumbup:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ah, sorry Frank.

Those purple jobs aren't Shuko.

It is the same size as the blue input socket (which is actually a plug!)on your van.

A bit OTT but it is very substantial and will take a lot of hardship.

They are not inter-connectable with the blue ones so you cannot get it wrong!


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

pippin said:


> Ah, sorry Frank.
> 
> Those purple jobs aren't Shuko.


I knew that .. what was I thinking.... put it down to an excellent whisky


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Frank.
I fitted mine inside my side locker to prevent unauthorized poaching of my batteries 8) There is enough play in the locker door seal to allow a twin 12volt cable pass without damage and my coolbox couldn't be poached either without cutting through the cable.


----------

